# SWM PMV Survivor looking for love...



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a male homer that made it's way from Michigan to Illinois, only to end up with PMV and landed in our yard. We nursed him back to health, and he's had a year of doing great. He still only does circles when he gets excited. He has been living the solitary life in his 2' x 8' indoor cage. Although he seems to truly love his stuffed girl, I think he would enjoy having a roomie. Especially since he is banded, so must have been originally raised in a coop with others. 

So does anyone in the Chicago area have a female pmv survivor looking for an indoor home? I thought about buying a capable bird for a friend, but thought it would be better to offer a home to a survivor that can't be released.

Mudsow


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you checked with sanctuaries and rehabbers in your area? I volunteer at one in the Dallas area and there are several unreleasable pigeons who would make lovely companions for your little guy, so you never know... Good luck! Sounds like he's got a great home to share


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

While picking a mate, I suggest you go for one with a calm and friendly demeanor, one who would not mind the excitement and circling, and would not aggravate the PMV symptoms by bossing over him. You can expect a bit of tension in the initial days, as the two get to know each other.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

I tried the chicago bird collision monitors, I got no answer from them. I'll keep looking, I'm in no hurry. Just thought I'd put it out there that I could give a pmv girl a home if one was needed. I can check out Willowbrook wildlife too. 
Thanks
Mudsow


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

mudsow said:


> I tried the chicago bird collision monitors, I got no answer from them. I'll keep looking, I'm in no hurry. Just thought I'd put it out there that I could give a pmv girl a home if one was needed. I can check out Willowbrook wildlife too.
> Thanks
> Mudsow


Please don't try to contact Chicago bird collision..
Hope u decided to keep the bird..
CBC.. wont do any good for him.. they will take him to the rehab that is funded and they will euthanize him...
CBC just drives birds around.. 
Trust me when I moved to Chicago I though they would help me till I found the truth


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

goga82 said:


> Please don't try to contact Chicago bird collision..
> Hope u decided to keep the bird..
> CBC.. wont do any good for him.. they will take him to the rehab that is funded and they will euthanize him...
> CBC just drives birds around..
> Trust me when I moved to Chicago I though they would help me till I found the truth


Goga, they are looking for a companion for their bird.............not to place him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are you sure that you have a male? Regardless, as long as you find a female, they will probably get along. Even 2 females will usually get along okay.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, that is correct, I am looking for a companion, a non-releasable companion. And my boy has been in love with his stuffed pigeon for over a year now, I would only assume he would have laid an egg if he was a girl ;-) Again, I'm not in a hurry, just putting it out there in case someone has a pmv survivor that they cannot keep. I will give it a good home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That will be great. I really hope you can find one. I know people do on occasion look for a home for a bird like that. Can you post pics of him?


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

Here he is and him in his 2'x8' condo.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He has quite a bit of room there, but if he were to get up on that pile of bricks the cats could reach in to him. I would run hardware cloth along that side if the cats must be so close. Also, the feed dish is so deep, I would worry about him falling in. Can you use one a bit lower. I know it does help with seed not being thrown, but seems it would be difficult for him to have to reach so far down into the dish. Seems like a rather roomy area. How large is it? Is it a garage or something?
Also, he needs to be able to get sunshine for vitamin D3, which he needs to be able to absorb calcium. Very important. Pretty bird.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

The cage is 2feet x 8feet, it is inside in a bedroom, the light you see in there is a reptile/bird light vitamin D lightbulb. He does fine with the dishes, there are bricks in front of them for him to stand on to reach in.The entire front of the cage actually opens up above the dowel bar. He likes to sit on the bricks and practice his flapping with no impediment. The cat is quite unconcerned with the bird. There were chickens in the cage before Hootie, and the cat would go in there with them. He is only opened when there is supervision. I will put him on the top when I clean and he really has no plan on attempted flight. He will sit in the nest box with his fake buddy and I just move the entire box back down and into the cage when I'm done. He appears to be just fine, but will still walk in circles when he's excited. Not sure if he can fly straight, he has never tried. He has plenty of opportunity. I think he figures if he does fly, I'll put him back out in the scary world where the other birds were picking on him. (he really was in poor shape when we found him, even the vet didn't have much hope that we would fix him).

I also have a feral cat that we brought inside that lives in my bedroom (her choice) and she too has absolutely NO intention on getting back outside. I think they both are enjoying free meals and no stress.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I think he is very lucky that you found him. Good job.


----------

